# Visual Studio 6 pro (VB6 pro) with Vista.



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have Visual Studio 6 Pro which I have not used with Vista.

I am wanting to install the VB6Pro module on my machine to create a couple of filing progs that I need.

Will VB6 work happily in Vista ultimate? 

Thanks


----------



## dkittell (Aug 3, 2009)

Seeing how old this post is I'm sure you've received an answer or experimented enough to get it to work but yes it will work on Vista Ultimate but at first you will have a bit of problems installing it.

Best suggestion is to disable UAC while trying to install it.


----------



## gtk29 (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends on what kind of programs you would be making.
Windows has made huge changes and you would find hard compiling programs designed for Vista with VS 6.0.


----------

